# Interesting article



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Interesting article on snubs versus small auto's.

http://www.gunweek.com/2005/feature0620.html


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I check it out later.


----------

